
SUS Z390 motherboards install software and drivers without any user knowledge - tcsl_armor
https://www.techpowerup.com/248827/asus-z390-motherboards-automatically-push-software-into-your-windows-installation
======
equalunique
_The ASUS UEFI firmware exposes an ACPI table to Windows 10, called "WPBT" or
"Windows Platform Binary Table". WPBT is used in the pre-built OEM industry,
and is referred to as "the Vendor's Rootkit." Put simply, it is a script that
makes Windows copy data from the BIOS to the System32 folder on the machine
and execute it during Windows startup - every single time the system is
booted._

Security considerations aside, I would like to see the ability to auto-install
drivers/software/etc. in the Bhyve UEFI BIOS. This would make running Windows
VMs on FreeBSD/SmartOS/macOS much easier.

~~~
equalunique
Also might be a useful feature to port to other OS VMs, even Unikernels.

------
RL_Quine
Ha, they're using the Lojack rootkit backdoor to install drivers. That's
nasty.

------
neuralRiot
What about other OS? If you're concerned about privacy installing W10 would be
an extrange choice.

------
equalunique
*ASUS

------
cybervegan
Wait til Bloomberger get hold of this!

